# ridgid roadshow



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

went to cleveland,oh. today to check out cameras&locaters oh yea also the ridge calander girl, bought a new camera with the dvd pac lcd monitor and a seek tec 20 with transmitter, it was worth the trip, if i spent over 10 thou. they gave me a 1500 dollar discount, guess what! i got the discount.:thumbup: , also 2 hats, 2 shirts and 3 calanders,:thumbup: 
LEAK-BROKE AS A JOKE-1


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wut, you need my address? For a calendar?


----------

